# SDSU Marketing Survey on Chef Apparel, please help :)



## tommylefromcali (Oct 29, 2018)

Hey guys,

My name is Thomas Le and I'm asking on behalf of my MKTG 472 course at San Diego Sate University. This course requires us to complete a project that is worth our entire grade for the semester. The project deals with us students working with companies in order to strengthen their brand via different promotional methods.

For our assigned project, my team and I have to work with a chef apparel manufacturer/distributor company called ChefWorks. We were wondering if you guys would be kind enough to help us by completing a short survey our team has created:

https://sdsubusiness.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_eEdH2Q9fgB1b6RL

Your responses would be greatly appreciated and would help us gain some valuable insight! (Sorry if i'm breaking any rules by posting his here, it's my first time using this website.)


----------

